# Major updates resets /etc/ttys to default?



## Oclair (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi there,

Traditionally to Disable Local root access so as to 





> "System won’t treat “root” as a regular user, so when you want t be root, you must login as another regular user and using command line “su”. To do this, open /etc/ttys with text editor  and replace the word “secure” to “insecure” so the file must be like this :
> 
> console none                            unknown off insecure
> "



Upon major updates FreeBSD seems to like to reset the contents of /etc/ttys so again Local root access is enabled.

Is this intended?  I am a little suspicious there are any recent changes in perhaps decades to ttys....

Have a nice day!
OC


----------

